# Heldrake Counts As



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

I waited patiently for the new CSM dex and the potential for a cool flyer for the new edition. I was let down by what was offered up. As you probabally can tell, I fall into the "I do not like that stupid looking dragon" camp. So, my question is, would you take it as acceptable to use the vendetta/valkyrie model or even the stormraven kit if properly chaosified up? Or am I out of luck. This would be for purely fun games at home and at the lgs, not tournaments.

I refuse to use that horrible dragon-with-a-giant-butthole model that GW has offered us. uke:


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

I'd let you use it and not care. I think a Valkyrie would work with chaos bitz added to the mix.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I'd just buy a Hellblade. It's the same price as the Heldrake, to boot... and I don't see any reason the twin-linked reaper cannons on the model couldn't just as well represent a single Hades autocannon. 

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Warhamm...AND_ACCESSORIES/HELL-BLADE-CHAOS-FIGHTER.html

Certainly, that's my plan for when (if) I bother with a flyer for my army. I feel like I'd only bring a flyer in Apocalypse anyway, so I might just Chaos-ify a Stormraven instead...


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Hmmm. Great idea, SoH. I may have to do that...


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

What's not to like with the Heldrake?


----------



## Taggerung (Jun 5, 2008)

The Son of Horus said:


> I'd just buy a Hellblade. It's the same price as the Heldrake, to boot... and I don't see any reason the twin-linked reaper cannons on the model couldn't just as well represent a single Hades autocannon.
> 
> http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Warhamm...AND_ACCESSORIES/HELL-BLADE-CHAOS-FIGHTER.html
> 
> Certainly, that's my plan for when (if) I bother with a flyer for my army. I feel like I'd only bring a flyer in Apocalypse anyway, so I might just Chaos-ify a Stormraven instead...


This, this a million times. I was so hoping the Hell Blade would come out as a plastic kit, but noooo...they had to create some dragon abomination.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

I wouldnt use stormravens or anything that looks like an aeroplane. I would use a dragon for fantasy or forge world. Alternatively i dont think it would be to hard to greenstuff a tail in place of the arse hole.


----------



## Wench (Sep 9, 2012)

We're probably the wrong people to ask, you should really talk to the people you will be playing against. That said based on my experiences in friendly games most people won't mind although you might occasionally find someone who refuses to play against proxies.

I would try to keep the proxy model at about the same size so people won't accuse you of modeling to advantage.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm sure, very soon, some place like Chapter House will coke out with a kit for it to fix that after burner issue. And here I thought that hole was to out your finger in and fly it around the board.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> I'm sure, very soon, some place like Chapter House will coke out with a kit for it to fix that after burner issue. And here I thought that hole was to out your finger in and fly it around the board.


What did your girlfriend think of the idea?

:suicide::laugh:


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Sethis said:


> What did your girlfriend think of the idea?
> 
> :suicide::laugh:


My girlfriend didn't think much if it. However, my wife was horrified by it! :mrgreen:


----------



## Word Bearer 81007 (Aug 5, 2012)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> My girlfriend didn't think much if it. However, my wife was horrified by it! :mrgreen:




I would love to see a "repair" kit for the dragon arse. As for proxy models I don't see any rule problems going by the standard GW rules of conversion. you just have to take the effort of modeling appropriate weaponary and ability like pieces on the model. The only problem I would see would be explaining how a valkyrie performs a vector strike?


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

The Valkyrie has the option of putting its landing skids on it, so you could just put spikes on those that are big and menacing. Alternatively, give it a series of large, ventral spikes and blades. That's probably going to make it look best.


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Word Bearer 81007 said:


> The only problem I would see would be explaining how a valkyrie performs a vector strike?


I was thinking of modeling something like a pair of harpoon guns. Something like a spool of chain and a big ass spikey spear coming out of a rather outlandish gun.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Man, I'm sure you could sell people on it if you were to model a Valkyrie like a Reaver ship from Firefly/Serenity. Ya' know like they got their retrofit from a shop of khornate orks =)


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Kreuger said:


> Man, I'm sure you could sell people on it if you were to model a Valkyrie like a Reaver ship from Firefly/Serenity. Ya' know like they got their retrofit from a shop of khornate orks =)


That just sounds 1,000% awesome.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Guy at our club just uses this:









He's taken off the rider/harness and uses 'fireballs' as the hades.
Why go for a botched dragon when you can have a proper cool one instead (though I would probably go one step further and take galrauch)












EDIT-HOLY CRAP!! Galrauch is cheaper then a helldrake.... yeah, no reason not to use the coolest model in the entire range instead of that silly contraption.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Galrauch?










Bitch please.

Midnight


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

MidnightSun said:


> Galrauch?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good luck putting that on a tournament legal flying stand. :laugh: :grin:


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Yeah, that is even cooler... and I doubt any model EVER will manage to beat it, but then I wasn't including FW in my thoughts. Galrauch would be pretty easy to put on a flying stand, but I think the FW chaos dragon would work too, you would just have to rotate it forward about 60 degrees.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

The height of that thing perched atop a flying stand... Pretty sure that's modelling for disadvantage.

Galrauch on a flying stand would work though, cut the rock away and resculpt the bottom of his foot to give it a flesh texture and you'd be sorted.

Midnight


----------

